# Topics > Operating systems > iOS >  iOS 9

## Airicist

Developer - Apple Inc.

iOS 9 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Apple iOS 9 review

Published on Sep 16, 2015




> It's September, which means a new version of iOS is headed to millions of Apple devices around the world. This time it's iOS 9 and it brings a familiar look with a handful of new features.

----------


## Airicist

iOS 9 Review

Published on Sep 22, 2015

"iOS 9 review: making the basics work even better"

by Chris Velazco
September 22, 2015

----------

